# New to the forum with 05 Altima question



## 05AltimaOwner (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Everyone
I bought my 05 Altima 2.5S about a month ago, I have put 800 miles on it. I love it. However today I noticed the "service engine soon" light on. I have absolutely no other indications that somethine could be wrong so I pulled my owners manual. I checked the gas cap as suggested in the manaul, made sure it was tightly secured. The light is still on. It doesn't blink, it just stays on. Anyone else experiencing this with their new Altima. I cannot imagine any serious service issue after only 800 miles. I plan to take it to the dealer on Saturday. Any suggestions would be appreciated. It rides/runs great, no other indications other than the light. 

Thanks all!
Deb


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

05AltimaOwner said:


> Hi Everyone
> I bought my 05 Altima 2.5S about a month ago, I have put 800 miles on it. I love it. However today I noticed the "service engine soon" light on. I have absolutely no other indications that somethine could be wrong so I pulled my owners manual. I checked the gas cap as suggested in the manaul, made sure it was tightly secured. The light is still on. It doesn't blink, it just stays on. Anyone else experiencing this with their new Altima. I cannot imagine any serious service issue after only 800 miles. I plan to take it to the dealer on Saturday. Any suggestions would be appreciated. It rides/runs great, no other indications other than the light.
> 
> Thanks all!
> Deb


 Deb,

Welcome to the boards, and hope you enjoy your stay. Congrats on your purchase of the 05 Altima 2.5S. The SES light could be one of many things. I strongly suggest seeing your dealer and having them read the ECU, and so they can fix whatever the problem is under warranty. Be sure when going into the dealership that you have a "Take no crap attitude" Walk in with confidence, and sound like you know what you're saying, because dealerships will take advantage of those who seem to just say "Do what ever is needed". Make sure they keep you informed every step of the way. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## wandl (Oct 12, 2004)

I work for Enterprise Rent-a-Car and we've had a few (not many) problems with our 05 Altima 2.5S, same symptom as yours...SES light comes on and stays on. Usually it could be a faulty sensor or ignorant customers who don't tighten the gas cap, however we have had 3-4 of them (in WV alone) that have gone through major transmission repair with under 2,000 miles on the odometer. Average turnaround time on these tranny Nissan's are 2-3 weeks. 

Unfortunately Nissan warranty does not provide a "loaner" or courtesy car or aren't obligated to...

But if your tranny runs smooth, it should be a minor repair! Welcome! :cheers:


----------

